# Utilizar 9V DV en un pedal de 9v AC



## juliocfd (Sep 30, 2009)

Mi duda es como hace para poder usar un adaptador de 9V de corriente continua en un aparato que usa corriente alterna, lo pregunto porque un amigo vi que hizo que su nintendo NES funcionara con cualquier adaptador DC pues este originalmente usa AC, la verdad esque no he visto a mi amigo y no creo verlo por el momento asi que vengo a preguntar aqui, se que hizo una modificacion a su NES internamente, yo en mi caso, lo quiero para alimentar pedales de efectos para guitarra, pues este es AC, y yo uso una fuente DC para todos mis pedales y me gustaria alimentar entonces a este pedal con corriente directa, alguien me puede ayudar? puedo agregar algun circuito en la entrada del pedal? puedo poner fuera del pedal ese circuito? la verdad es que no se hacerlo, si alguien me puede ayudar diciendome que es lo que requiero para hacer esto? saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola

Después de mucho leer tu mensaje lo entendí, creo,  lo único que quieres es saber si tu pedal, que es para AC, lo puedes alimentar con DC.

- eso es finalmente lo que requiere verdad ¿ -
Claro además de orientación del el como hacerlo.

Bien: deberás verificar si tu pedal tiene internamente un DIODO o un PUENTE RECTIFICADOR a la entrada de la alimentación de AC.

Cualquiera de las dos cosas que tenga puedes alimentarlo directamente con una fuente de alimentación de DC pero... que sea del mismo voltaje que la original de AC.
[/COLOR] 
Puede ser que no funcione al conectar la fuente de DC, esto se debe a que tiene un DIODO interno por lo tanto debes cambiar la entrada de alimentación en el pedal   ¡ No en la fuente !.

Si no funciona de cualquier modo Ojala pudieras adjuntar unas fotografías del interior del pedal por las dos caras del circuito impreso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juliocfd (Sep 30, 2009)

muchas gracias, voy a abrir el pedal y tomarle fotos y aqui te las pondre, mil gracias por tu ayuda, espero hacerlo hoy y mañana te pasare las fotos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola.
Yo tengo un pedal que se alimenta con CA, y lo uso con CC, ya que el pedal tiene un puente rectificador, por lo que, la polaridad de la fuente CC no importa.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Mi pedal, es un multiefectos BOSS


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Oct 1, 2009)

Buena... mi opinion es que lo mas sencillo es que simplemente uses un transformador que baje el voltaje de la linea a 9 volts... nadamas abria que ver en las especificaciones cuanta corriente requiere para que el transformadorr alimente correctamente tu pedal... eso fue lo que hice cuando a un primo se le averio la fuente de su pedal... saludos


----------



## juliocfd (Oct 1, 2009)

entonces,bueno gracias por la información, el pedal que quiero alimentar es un line 6 DL4 y una pedalera digitech RP100, y lo que quiero es alimentar todo esto con un eliminador de 9 Volts CC a 2300mA, ya que conseguir los de corriente alterna aparte de ser mas caros ya hechos pues me ocupan mas espacio en la pedalboard, y la verdad quiero aprender como se hace esto. saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 1, 2009)

juliocfd dijo:


> muchas gracias, voy a abrir el pedal y tomarle fotos y aqui te las pondre, mil gracias por tu ayuda, espero hacerlo hoy y mañana te pasare las fotos.


 

Hola

¿ y las fotos ?

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juliocfd (Oct 2, 2009)

aca dejo las imagenes...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 2, 2009)

primero achica las fotos, segundo, al costado del jack donde va el transformador se ve el rectificador

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola

Como Dicen por aca "Y si Achica las fotos". 
Pero en fin dejame bajarla para ver que tiene dentro
saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## michon (Feb 25, 2017)

El diagrama es para un adaptador de mi delay 9v dc


----------

